# My two Bianchi's



## Chase15.5 (Feb 17, 2005)

Bianchi Pista Concept and Bianchi Pista.


----------



## unai (Oct 10, 2003)

*Nice bikes*

I was thinking to get the chrome one. May I asked how much it cost? Also was looking at the specialized langster, however, I favored the bianchi.

I bought the giro last december, its been great.


----------



## mtwash125 (Jan 23, 2005)

Are there brake tracks on those mavics? Are they the ellipse wheelset? Do you like them?


----------



## frecciaceleste (Feb 4, 2005)

*Bianchi Photos*

Nice Bikes.

Here's a photo of my Bianchi Alu/Carbon FC. I won it in a raffle.

I ride it as often as I can.

daswiger


----------



## unai (Oct 10, 2003)

*brake tracks*

sadly they are just brake tracks. The wheels are mavic cosmos. Very good for trainning and some racing, pretty heavy.


----------



## Number9 (Nov 28, 2004)

Same two bikes in earlier revisions:


----------



## Chase15.5 (Feb 17, 2005)

mtwash125 said:


> Are there brake tracks on those mavics? Are they the ellipse wheelset? Do you like them?


yep they're the eclipse wheelset. no issues with the wheelset. I have about 300 miles on them in the last month. There are brake tracks forming on the wheels - I put a front brake on because I use the bike on the street - scrub off some speed on some very fast decents by my house - haven't mastered the "no brake option" fixed riding yet.


----------



## Chase15.5 (Feb 17, 2005)

unai said:


> I was thinking to get the chrome one. May I asked how much it cost? Also was looking at the specialized langster, however, I favored the bianchi.
> 
> The standard Pista runs $500 before some changes I made (bullhorns, Thompson stem and post, and a different saddle. I haven't ridden steel since I was a kid, but I admit its pretty smooth.


----------

